# Dieses Anrufen des nicht künstlerischen Interesses, dieses Tendenzeln



## TheChabon

En Dieses Anrufen des nicht künstlerischen Interesses, dieses Tendenzeln, _Anrufen_ y _Tendenzeln_ están funcionando como 'sustantivando' verbos, ¿no? 

¿Las dos de abajo serían correctas en su significado, y la de arriba más literalmente correcta?

- Este invocar el interés no artístico, este argumentar (al que le ofrecen dignas respuestas tanto el éxtasis artístico como la frecuentemente ridícula manía por la interpretación por parte de los conocedores/eruditos/expertos y los arqueólogos) son característicos o bien del barbarismo o bien de la decadencia; 

- Esta [constante] invocación del interés no artístico, este acento argumental


Saludos y gracias.

===

[El autor viene criticando el palabrerío seudoteórico en el arte, y usando los términos _Tendenz_, _tendentiösen_ como _sentido argumental_, _significado_, _mensaje_, al referirse a obras de arte.]

Dieses Anrufen des nicht künstlerischen Interesses, dieses Tendenzeln (dem die Kunstextase und die oft lächerliche Deutesucht von Seiten der Kunstkenner und Archälogen würdig antwortet) sind bezeichnend entweder für die Barbarei oder für den Verfall; die Kunst auf ihrer höchsten Erhebung hasst die Exegese, sie vermeidet daher aus Ueberlegung das Hervortreten derartigen Wollens, verhüllt dasselbe hinter den allgemeinsten rein menschlichen Motiven und wählt mit Absicht die einfachen schon bekannten Vorwürfe, betrachtet diese, gerade so wie den Stoff, den Thon oder den Stein, aus dem sie schafft, lediglich als Mittel zu einem Zwecke der sich selbst genügt.


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

Las palabras Anrufen y Tendenzeln están escritas en mayúscula y vienen precedidas de un determinante, así que sí: son verbos sustantivados y funcionan, por lo tanto, como sustantivos.

En Tendenzeln sospecho un deje irónico y peyorativo que se pierde en "acento argumental". De todas formas yo antes traduciría la palabra como "actitud tendenciosa".


----------



## TheChabon

Mrs. Van Dort said:


> En Tendenzeln sospecho un deje irónico y peyorativo que se pierde en "acento argumental".



Más allá del significado particular de _Tendenz_ en este caso, Tendenz*el*n sería como si uno dijera  'tendenc*ific*ar', 'tendenc*iosiz*ar', (y si habláramos de 'argumento', argument*iz*ar, argument*osidad*, argument*os*ar) ¿no?


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

En el caso de "Argumentieren" no sería así porque se trata de un verbo y un verbo sustantivado de uso completamente normal.

Con "Tendenzeln" es distinto porque no es una palabra que se encuentre en el diccionario.

Si digo que un chaval que me acaba de hacer una broma pesada es "graciosillo" está claro que lo digo en un sentido irónico y no significa que sea un "niño pequeño gracioso".

El caso de "Tendenzeln" sería parecido. El verbo en español sería "tender", el sustantivo "tendencia". En alemán "tendieren" y "Tendenz". He vuelto a mirar tu texto en alemán y ahora creo (y esta opción te gustará más) que "tendenzeln" puede significar "crear tendencias", siempre en un sentido irónico, es decir "crear tendencias como churros".

"Tendendificar" o "tendenciosizar" no me parecen correctos porque nuestra castiza lengua española no permite tan fácilmente inventar palabras.

En Mr. Google el único sitio en el que he encontrado la palabra "Tendenzeln" es este: http://55604.guestbook.onetwomax.de/?sn=93

Y te cito a continuación el texto:
"Damit du nicht mehr „tippen“ musst, denn „Tippen“ ist die helvetische Version des balkanischen Hütchenspielens, du Nuss. Also nicht spekulieren und unterschieben, nicht mutmassen und tendenzeln, sondern, wie Polizischt Wäckerli (eine von dir sicher anerkannte Respektsperson): Beweise! Beweise! Beweise! Zahlen! Zahlen! Zahlen! Richtig sein müssen sie! Richtig sein müssen sie! Richtig sein müssen sie!"

No sé si te ayudará demasiado el texto, pero es lo único que he encontrado, por si mi aportación no te convence (que, obviamente, es una opción).


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias. Tan seguro que estaba, y ahora dudo con el _Tendenzeln_. Lo de crear tendencia, marcar tendencia tiene sentido. 



El autor usa _Tendenz_ como 'corriente' artística, y también _tendenziösen_ como 'significante', 'con mensaje' (ejemplos abajo), y entonces la otra interpretación que me parecía (hasta hace un rato, la única) posible sería 'cargarle tendencia/cargarle significado', 'tendenciosizar'. 

[Está claro que los inventos de palabras no sirven en castellano a menos que uno se quiera hacer el gracioso, sólo trataba de entender el sentido de esa construcción en alemán --quizás la construcción sirve para una de las interpretaciones de arriba y no para la otra, etc.]

Ejemplos del sentido hoy perdido de _Tendenz_/_tendenziös_:

Letztere, die tendenziösen Motive, oder sogenannten Argumente, 

Es mag dahin gestellt bleiben ob nicht ihr Charakter als Symbole tendenziöser Art, nämlich als bedeutungsvolle Zeichen für Ideen die mit dem nächsten Zwecke und der Konstruktion der Geräthe nichts zu schaffen haben sondern sich auf ausser diesen Liegendes beziehen, zuerst ihre Einführung in den Formenkreis der technischen Künste vermittelt hatte; 

weil aber die Rohrstengel als aufwärts steigende Stäbe eine Art von struktiver Thätigkeit zulassen hat man später sie mit einem gemalten Teppiche umhüllt, wodurch die vollkommene Indifferenz und Passivität der Umkleidung in statischer Beziehung erreicht worden ist, damit durchaus kein dynamisch-symbolischer Nebenbegriff sich störend in dem tendenziös hieratischen Sinn dieses Umkleidungsschmuckes hineindränge und die klare Verständlichkeit des letzteren störe.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, es probable que el autor se refiera a "crear tendencia" (según los modismos _trend, trendy_). Se trata de una _Denominalisierung_ (_Verbalisierung_) del sustantivo _Tendenz_.


----------



## Spharadi

Opino lo siguiente: 
Tendenzeln, asi como Vernünfteln,  tiene algo que ver con "seudo" (o "pseudo"). 
Tendenzeln, sería  crear, construir supuestas (o aparentes) tendencias o sugerir tendenciosamente algo (en contraposición a verdaderas o reales tendencias).  
Vernünfteln, sería algo asi como un seudoraciocinar, dar (o querer dar)  la impresión de una argumentación verdadera, pero que en el fondo no es sino un racionamiento fictício o aparente. Mehr Schein als Sein. 

Dieses Anrufen des nicht künstlerischen Interesses, dieses Tendenzeln
Esta invocación de intereses no artísticos,  de  tendencias aparentes (falaces o artificales).


----------

